# 2011 Market Place Calendar Problem



## urban5 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was just trying to post an ad for 2011 and noticed when the list of weeks comes up it doesn't jive with the calendar from my resort.  The Royal Resorts in Cancun have a week zero in 2011, so my week 16 according to the Royal Resorts calendar is April 23 to 30 and the Market Place has this as week 17.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

It is common for some resorts/resorts systems to have slightly different  calendars.  I would use the week on the TUG calendar that most closely matches your actual dates, and then be sure you specify the dates at the beginning of your Ad.  CALENDAR


----------

